# Barbie collection dupes...



## Katgirl625 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of the Barbie collection is a dupe for items that are already in the regular line.  Thought it might be helpful to make  list for folks...offhand:

Springtime Skipper e/s - looks a lot like Juxt e/s, it's only slightly darker, and juxt has just a hint more yellow base; swatched side by side, I didn't find a big difference

Playful e/s - looks like something else (LoveBud?) but I can't remember the name

Sweetness l/g - looks an awful lot like Pretty Plush plushglass.  I know it's not exactly the same, but I think the same effect could also be achieved with Morning Glory Lustreglass.

Please add your dupes!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 14, 2007)

thank you! i was debating whether i should get Springtime Skipper, i already have Juxt and i sure didnt need an e/s similar to Juxt


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 14, 2007)

Springtime Skipper is almost a dead on dupe for With a Twist, the green shadow in the Intense eyes palette.

Fashionpack Lipglass is similar to Purr Lipglass.

Malibu Barbie Lipglass is very similar to Sweetiecake Lipglass.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, Springtime Skipper looks like a mix of Golder's Green and Golden Olive, both of which I used to reason myself out of the Intense Eyes palette... but SS just seems to keep calling me... I'll be bringing my piggie samples to check out dupage.  I can't afford all I want so far!


----------



## Katgirl625 (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Yeah, Springtime Skipper looks like a mix of Golder's Green and Golden Olive, both of which I used to reason myself out of the Intense Eyes palette... but SS just seems to keep calling me... I'll be bringing my piggie samples to check out dupage.  I can't afford all I want so far!_

 
I just love the term "dupage"


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Yeah, Springtime Skipper looks like a mix of Golder's Green and Golden Olive, both of which I used to reason myself out of the Intense Eyes palette... but SS just seems to keep calling me... I'll be bringing my piggie samples to check out dupage.  I can't afford all I want so far!_

 
I couldn't get any decent pictures, but it is different enough from Golden Olive and Golders Green to get IMO.  I couldn't believe how close it was to the one in the Intense Eyes palette though!


----------



## neeshie (Feb 14, 2007)

does anyone have a comparison with ss, golders green and juxt...barbie doesn't make it here till march and culling my list now would probably be a good idea.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 

 
_I just love the term "dupage" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I second that!


----------



## kchan99 (Feb 14, 2007)

Is there a dupe for the Don't Be Shy blush? The MAC web site is already sold out.


----------



## CaptainMac (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_does anyone have a comparison with ss, golders green and juxt...barbie doesn't make it here till march and culling my list now would probably be a good idea._

 

okay, here goes.  Mods, move this if you feel it should be in the swatch section. These aren't the best--the green was hard to show up on my arm.  Flash washed them out so none of these pics are with flash.

From left to right: Lucky Green, Juxt, Springtime Skipper





Springtime Skipper with various greens and golds





From left to right: Golden Olive pigment, Golder's Green pigment, Springtime Skipper, Juxt, Lucky Green


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 15, 2007)

Bugger!  I don't have Juxt, and SS has just slightly less gold sheen than Juxt, and is a bit more limey... I'll try to be skeptical at my makeover tomorrow. XP

I'm wondering, tho, if Playful is similar to Budding Beauty or Sushi Flower, or does it end up being in between both (in which case I'll get it..)?


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 15, 2007)

Did you mean Budding Beauty (from Deja Rose)? Love Bud is that awful orange lustre from Culturebloom. I only saw awful because it's flaky and doesn't show up


----------



## CaptainMac (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Bugger!  I don't have Juxt, and SS has just slightly less gold sheen than Juxt, and is a bit more limey... I'll try to be skeptical at my makeover tomorrow. XP

I'm wondering, tho, if Playful is similar to Budding Beauty or Sushi Flower, or does it end up being in between both (in which case I'll get it..)?_

 

Swatched Playful vs. Budding Beauty vs. Sushi Flower vs. Living Pink vs. Fushchia pigment in swatch section

I think Playful's very different from BB and SF


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 15, 2007)

I think is Malibu Barbie l/g is exactly like Polish Me Pink l/v...in my opinion


----------



## NobodyPlease (Feb 15, 2007)

And of course there is Magic Dust and pollen. similar  ...


----------



## neeshie (Feb 15, 2007)

Does Fab blush have any dupes? From pictures it looks like plum foolery or flirt and tease, it may be different irl.


----------



## divaster (Feb 15, 2007)

Magic Dust and Nylon look exactly the same on me. Even the MA told me not to bother with Nylon after seeing them both on my hand.


----------



## Padmita (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I couldn't get any decent pictures, but it is different enough from Golden Olive and Golders Green to get IMO.  I couldn't believe how close it was to the one in the Intense Eyes palette though!_

 
That's great because I wanted With A Twist but didn't want the whole Intense Eyes palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! And I don't have Lucky Green or Juxt, besides I think Springtime Skipper looks prettiest of those 3...


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 15, 2007)

I posted a few swatches in the swatch section. To me Springtime Skipper looked alot like Sprout. Playful looks alot like Girlishous from Liza PM & I agree with divaster that Magic Dust is the same as nylon.


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kchan99* 

 
_Is there a dupe for the Don't Be Shy blush? The MAC web site is already sold out._

 
Use Pink Swoon topped with Shy Angel, SHimmertime, or the pink Barbie Beauty Powder!  HTHS!


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 15, 2007)

Here are my dupes:

Beautyburst- Earthly Delight, Folie
Whistle- Pale Out, Gateaux
Skipper- Golder's Green + Lucky Jade SS
Magic Dust- Vanilla + Provence
Playful- Gracious Me SS + Living Pink

Real Doll- Miss Bunny, Cultured; Fabby or Bunny Pink for pigmented option
Style It Up- Charm Factor
Sweet and Single- Nico; Tease Me for pigmented option
Modern Ms.- Estee Lauder Fig is dead ringer, Rage

Malibu Barbie- Pink Poodle, Prescriptives Planetary; Flashmode for sheer option
Sweetness- Snowgirl; Bait for pigmented option
Happening Gal- Tres Cher, Pop Mode
Fashion Pack- Love Nectar

Don't Be Shy- Pink Swoon + Shy Angel/Shimmertime/Pearl Blossom
Fab- Plumfoolery, EL Fresh Plum

Pearl Sunshine- Lancome's Miel Glace, Jest e/s, Stila AOS #9
Pearl Blossom- Shy Angel


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 15, 2007)

^ I'm glad about Whistle being similar to Gateau, tho it was lo on my list.  Anything to kill these darn lemmings, big and small!

I haven't seen the collection in person yet, but Style It Up looks a bit lighter than Charm Factor?  Or greyer?  I think of Peachstock and Charm Factor together, but still doesn't seem right.. I'll check it out tonight.  And with Tres Cher... it looks more berry-ish to Happenin' Gal but again, I'll check that out.


----------



## User40 (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Springtime Skipper is almost a dead on dupe for With a Twist, the green shadow in the Intense eyes palette.

Fashionpack Lipglass is similar to Purr Lipglass.

Malibu Barbie Lipglass is very similar to Sweetiecake Lipglass._

 
I didn't get Springtime Skipper for that very reason. With a Twist seemed very similar.

Is there anything similar to Moth Brown? I gather from it's popularity it is one of a kind!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 15, 2007)

How about 'Steamy' nail polish?  Is there a good dupe for it out there?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 15, 2007)

well i think different colors have different dupes on different skintones
Playful=Sushi Flower on me
Springtime Skipper=Juxt, but I didn't have Juxt so I bought it.
I couldn't think of anything substitutable for Mothbrown, except for maybe a combination of Knight Divine and Anti-Establishment (From Rebelrock, July 2005)
Beautyburst could be duped with Swiss Chocolate on some skintones, but Swiss Chocolate has a different finish, and it turns up a bit ashy on me, and Beautyburst does not.
Fashion Pack lipglass=Prrr
Malibu Barbie lipglass=Sweetie Cake lipglass
I dunno what would sub for Fab except maybe NARS Oasis, which is a little more pink, so I got it.

This collection really disappointed me, so I only picked up three shadows and a blush.  Good news for my wallet, though.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2007)

Springtime Skipper = Juxt (But I knew that from the first pics I saw of the shadow and from its description)

Magic Dust = Retrospeck (on my skin) 

Moth Brown = Something.  I can't put my finger on it.  

Playful = Budding Beauty 

Whistle = Some shadow I swatch from the perm. collection but I can't remember the name.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 16, 2007)

Whistle ES is a spot on ringer for Pink Couture SS on me.


----------



## charismaticlime (Feb 17, 2007)

Fashion Pack looks nothing like Prrr, and I own both.  It's more of a cool pink (even though its described as a neutral peach) and would have to say it's more similar to Nymphette.


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 19, 2007)

I just noticed that Read Doll is almost identical to Bunny Pink!


----------



## yakkoooew (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi all, I have been playing with Magic Dust to see if I can justify buying a backup since it looks so pretty with Beautyburst-- I can't find my Dazzelight to compare, but I just tried Retrospeck with pink freeze and with Whistle, and it gives a similar effect as Magic Dust.  Retrospeck is more glittery, however, and Magic Dust has more pink in it (similar to Dazzlelight) which is why you need to layer Retrospeck with a pink tone to create the MD effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I've had Retrospeck for a long time and haven't really used it, so I can't really justify the MD backup... I had a hard time finding a good brown for me like Beautyburst, so I think I will buy an extra of that one instead.  I thought Beautyburst was a bad purchase until I played around with it for a bit-- now I can see why they included it in this collection!


----------



## Starbright211 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have both Sweetie Cake, and the Malibu Barbie Lipglass, and they may look similar in the container, but they are completely different on my lips. The consistency is also different.


----------



## OnaFyre (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_well i think different colors have different dupes on different skintones

I couldn't think of anything substitutable for Mothbrown, except for maybe a combination of Knight Divine and Anti-Establishment (From Rebelrock, July 2005)_

 
Ditto on skintone note-
Mothbrown is Softwash Grey (Sundressing). On top of UDPP there is a slight difference in the finish as Softwash Grey has that chunky glitter texture.


----------



## Katial8r (Feb 19, 2007)

On my skin tone (NW 15-20), mothbrown is close to french grey (Danse). But definitely, not exact. 







Left to right: french grey, softwash grey, moth brown, anti-establishment, flirty number

HTH!


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_Does Fab blush have any dupes? From pictures it looks like plum foolery or flirt and tease, it may be different irl._

 
On a darker skin tone (NW/NC40 +), Sweet as Cocoa is very similar to Fab blush...slightly more brown (but just barely)


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divaster* 

 
_Magic Dust and Nylon look exactly the same on me. Even the MA told me not to bother with Nylon after seeing them both on my hand._

 
I have to agree....Magic Dust and Nylon are very similar


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 20, 2007)

IMHO, Malibu Barbie looks just like Standing Ovation from Danse...at least on my skin when swatched.


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

I didn't buy "Rockin' Chick" cos it looked quite similar when I swatched it on my hand in the store to a $3 Milani lipstick I own called "Fuschia Freeze" - both are frosty blue-toned fuschias with a reddish tinge IMHO - bear in mind I can't swear they're *ALL* that close as I didn't swatch the two side by side (having decided NOT to buy the MAC l/s) but if you missed out on Rockin' Chick it might be worth having a look at that one....


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_Does Fab blush have any dupes? From pictures it looks like plum foolery or flirt and tease, it may be different irl._

 
i know when they ran out of fab at my counter they were trying to replace it with sweet as coco and plum foolery.. saying that they were dupes


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2007)

then when they ran out of rocking chick they replaced it on the display with girl about town


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 30, 2007)

I added a bit of Teal to my Golder's Green sample, and mixed it almost looks like a dupe of Springtime Skipper.  Then again, I can't say for sure, considering I didn't buy the shadow.


----------



## yummy411 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bruinshorty* 

 
_Did you mean Budding Beauty (from Deja Rose)? Love Bud is that awful orange lustre from Culturebloom. I only saw awful because it's flaky and doesn't show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
you think so? when i started really getting into mac.. that was one of my fav shadows.. i still love it... oh well to each her own


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_Here are my dupes:


Sweet and Single- Nico; Tease Me for pigmented option
_

 
*~*I've always wondered what Nico would look like...Is there a swatch of it anywhere?? I looked, but I couldn't find one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*~*


----------

